# Show us yor skinks



## lizardman59 (Oct 30, 2010)

show us your skinks


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is my 'Ex' Blotchy and (eastern?) blue tongue skink


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 30, 2010)

they are great i thought the eastern looked a bit like a central


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 30, 2010)

keep the posts coming:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 30, 2010)

nah it is definately not a central


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 30, 2010)

okay cant really tell from the photo


----------



## Jacquie (Oct 30, 2010)

*Red-throated skink*


This is not mine, I found it in Bargo today, gorgeous little thing.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 31, 2010)

i got one of those in my yard he comes to this certain place every day to bask he looks stunning how the hell did you catch him in my yard they're super quick keep the skinks coming they look great


----------



## willett (Oct 31, 2010)

my shingleback


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 31, 2010)

great shingleback willet bet hes your pride and joy


----------



## mick71 (Oct 31, 2010)

my 2 eastern blueys....Fred and Barney...will need a name change if one of them turns out to be a girl haha


----------



## reptilife (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is my latest arrival.....


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

mick71 thats pretty cute they look like best friends reptilife nice shingleback he looks stunning


----------



## jesskie (Nov 16, 2010)

my eastern water skinks


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 16, 2010)

jesskie said:


> View attachment 172648
> my eastern water skinks


where do you get ews? i'd be interested in getting some  , if parents would let me


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2010)

very nice waters skinks jesskie, been considering some of them for my terrarium (diff species possing the bar sided skink). What are they like as captives?


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 16, 2010)

I took these photos at Bargo River today.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 16, 2010)

I got mine off a guy in S.A this year, i have 7 of them! I think 4 might be having babies soon!!!


----------



## jesskie (Nov 16, 2010)

hornet said:


> very nice waters skinks jesskie, been considering some of them for my terrarium (diff species possing the bar sided skink). What are they like as captives?



They are fantastic my fave lizards! Great to watch, i can put my hand in the enclosure and they walk right onto it they are quite friendly. Easy to feed too!
Had a problem with one he (or she) kept beating up this one skink all day every day, so i put him in with my tree skinks and they love each other lol.


----------



## dpeica (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 17, 2010)

the sand swimmer and the prickly are awesome! 
Where are you getting these from!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice she-oak.


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 17, 2010)

heres a few random photos


----------



## Frogling (Nov 17, 2010)

This is my gidgee skink, pulling some 'Blue Steel'


----------



## vinny86 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Costa (Nov 17, 2010)

nice skinks. i have a cunningham at home. might post some pics later. unfortunately he had his tail chomped a little earlier this year and has been extremely timid. even more so than usual for a cunningham. but his rtail is on the mend and is growing back slowly. althoiugh not the same. was thinking of changing his name to doc, but hes already been known as thorn for so long... meh what can you do.
anyway more pics guys.

P.S jesskie i love thos ew's. i wanted a pair early last year but couldnt find any. that's when i settled for thorn.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 17, 2010)

jess great looking water skinks you got there


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 17, 2010)

you guys all these skinks are awesome keep them coming


----------



## jesskie (Nov 17, 2010)

One of my water skinks is now having babies  just spotted two in the tank!! 
I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah i saw your thread congrats they are so cute


----------



## book (Nov 18, 2010)

One of my sand swimmers


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 19, 2010)

your sandswimmer is so cool great pic


----------



## Costa (Nov 25, 2010)

finally i got some pics of thorn. my cunningham.
here we go


----------



## Costa (Nov 25, 2010)

book said:


> One of my sand swimmers
> View attachment 172967


 lol my cunningham does that too. waiting for food. watching what were doing.
theyre pretty interesting and curious animals...


----------



## reptilife (Nov 25, 2010)

Love all these skinks guys! Keep 'em coming.

I collect my first E. Stokesii on Sunday.... can't wait!!!


----------



## jesskie (Nov 25, 2010)

Hard to get a pic of the 3 lil ones together, they are either hiding or no where near each other. I'll try tho!!


----------



## Blackdog (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice work Jesskie. I wouldn't leave them in there too long though, Water skinks are voracious predators of smaller skinks, including other water skinks.


----------



## edstar (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah nice work jesskie.. they look cool


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 26, 2010)

nice cunningham costa congrats on the babies kess


----------



## eipper (Nov 28, 2010)

We have a few skinks....our Eulamprus quoyii pair have had two litters in a 10 month period.....never heard of that in a ovoviviparous species before


----------



## book (Nov 28, 2010)

eipper said:


> We have a few skinks....our Eulamprus quoyii pair have had two litters in a 10 month period.....never heard of that in a ovoviviparous species before



May not be that uncommon with Eulamprus quoyii. 
One pair of mine 2008 /2009 produced 4 babies in November and another 9 in January. Last season only one litter produced but this year a single baby was born in August and the same female then gave birth to another 9 in November.


----------



## hornet (Nov 28, 2010)

damn i new coming back to this forum was a bad idea, how on earth am i meant to save money with you guys posting pics of these sweet little critters up lol. Will get pics of my small collection up shortly


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 28, 2010)

cant wait to see our collection hornet
keep them coming guys there great


----------



## hornet (Nov 28, 2010)

when i say small i mean small, only keep 2 skinks currently lol but more will be here within a week or 2 all going to plan


----------



## hornet (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are the pics. As said i only keep 2 skinks currently, a eastern bluey and a night skink, have another night skink pic but for some reason it doesnt want to upload. The night skink would have to be by far my favorite animal in my collection, such an active little skink but can be a bit messy, cant keep the sphagnum in his hide, just spreads it over the enclosure lol


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 28, 2010)

nice skinks hornet keep them coming guys they look great


----------



## cheddah (Nov 28, 2010)

couple of kiwi relatives  





havent seen many orange over here in NZ, suppose theyre common over in Aus?


----------



## reptilife (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are a couple of my skinks....
I have 5 T. Nigrolutea, 4 T. Scincoides, 3 T. Rugosa, 1 E. Stokesii, 2 P. Vitticeps.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 28, 2010)

brilliant skinks cheddah and reptile life keep them coming guys


----------



## varanophile (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice skinks all,

Here are a couple of my shingles....


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 29, 2010)

*drools*, those shingles are just awesome!


----------



## hornet (Nov 29, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> *drools*, those shingles are just awesome!


 
+1


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 29, 2010)

awesome shingles


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 29, 2010)

Red Shingles?
Seriously!?
They look really good.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 29, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> *drools*, those shingles are just awesome!



Kalgoorlie region???


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 29, 2010)

reptilife said:


> Kalgoorlie region???


Haha NO, they are fresh from the pot lol.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 29, 2010)

Heres a few of my Broad banded sand swimmer.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 29, 2010)

nice sand swimmers mighty moose keep em COMING THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## varanophile (Nov 29, 2010)

reptilife said:


> Kalgoorlie region???


 
Thats right


----------



## reptilife (Nov 29, 2010)

varanophile said:


> Thats right



I am originally from Kal but never saw examples so beautiful! Red ones, yes, but not like those!
Oh how I would love some JUST like that! *drools*


----------



## jesskie (Nov 29, 2010)

Love all the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## varanophile (Nov 30, 2010)

reptilife said:


> I am originally from Kal but never saw examples so beautiful! Red ones, yes, but not like those!
> Oh how I would love some JUST like that! *drools*



The solid red/orange phase are certainly not common in the wild, being approx. 1% of the wild population. The rest are all boring like the ones below


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 30, 2010)

awww i wish i could have one of those


----------



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)

Wicked colour on those shingles


----------



## reptilife (Dec 1, 2010)

varanophile said:


> The solid red/orange phase are certainly not common in the wild, being approx. 1% of the wild population. The rest are all boring like the ones below



Oh right..... "boring".


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 7, 2010)

does anyone own a melanistic bluey? I'd love to see pictures....


----------



## jewfish1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Herp-Noob: If you do a search on this forum for the black blue tongues, there are pics


----------



## jesskie (Dec 8, 2010)

Some more of the baby eastern water skinks


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 8, 2010)

theyre awesome jess cool skinks


----------



## reptilife (Dec 8, 2010)

They're coming along nicely Jesskie!


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 8, 2010)

jesskie said:


> View attachment 175500
> View attachment 175502
> Some more of the baby eastern water skinks


 
Haha, are you having fun feeding that lot?
iv only got 2 bubs and they have eaten about 150 baby woodies over the last 3 days lol.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha yeh they do eat heaps don't they!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 9, 2010)

My stumpy


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 9, 2010)

my shingle got him on saturday and i enjoy him so much


----------



## cheddah (Dec 9, 2010)

not sure what you would call this.


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 9, 2010)

awesome keep them coming


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 10, 2010)

cheddah said:


> not sure what you would call this.



I know AWESOME


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2010)

just picked 2 of these guys up last night, eastern striped skinks. Gorgeous little guys but very flighty and hard to keep still long enough for a pic.


----------



## cheddah (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## cheddah (Dec 10, 2010)

do blue tongues pair up for life or na, anything goes? those two above are in-separable (sp?) at the moment. put another male in, and both went after it, especially the female...funny things.


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 10, 2010)

My weasel Skink


----------



## jesskie (Dec 10, 2010)

Love those striped skinks Hornet


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2010)

Redtailed said:


> View attachment 175958
> My weasel Skink


 
where did you get that mate? Very keen to find a breeder so if you can help please let me know


----------



## Rocket (Dec 11, 2010)

Hornet, got any enclosure pics for your Striped Skinks?


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2010)

jesskie said:


> Love those striped skinks Hornet


 
they are great, so much better then i expected, cant wait to see them grow, fingers crossed for a pair


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 11, 2010)

hornet those are lovely skinks........ redtailed love that weasel skink its so cool....... cheddah those bluey are really pretty what locality are they these skinks are awesome keep them coming


----------



## cheddah (Dec 11, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> hornet those are lovely skinks........ redtailed love that weasel skink its so cool....... cheddah those bluey are really pretty what locality are they these skinks are awesome keep them coming


 
thanks lizardman59
theyre getting plenty of sun, which seems to make the world of difference to their health. 
wouldnt have a clue in regards to localities, theyre eastern skinks and thats about as much as i know lol. pretty limited for choice in NZ with the import ban.


----------



## reptilife (Dec 11, 2010)

cheddah said:


> thanks lizardman59
> theyre getting plenty of sun, which seems to make the world of difference to their health.
> wouldnt have a clue in regards to localities, theyre eastern skinks and thats about as much as i know lol. pretty limited for choice in NZ with the import ban.



Are you allowed to keep Tuatara, cheddah?


----------



## cheddah (Dec 11, 2010)

Not impossible but is more or less impossible for the public. Hope to atleast do some work with them in the future.
NZ Natives require permit/s, Tuatara require the highest permit you can get, which is only really granted to zoos and or for reserch/breeding programs as far as im aware.


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 11, 2010)

ohhhhh tuataras are so cool


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 11, 2010)

hornet said:


> where did you get that mate? Very keen to find a breeder so if you can help please let me know


I got mine off a friend but as for actuall breeders i'm not sure just look it up, who knows you might find someone in your area.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to have weasel skinks I got from a friend too. Her name was mother earth, she bred them in my garden


----------



## reptilife (Dec 11, 2010)

cheddah said:


> Not impossible but is more or less impossible for the public. Hope to atleast do some work with them in the future.
> NZ Natives require permit/s, Tuatara require the highest permit you can get, which is only really granted to zoos and or for reserch/breeding programs as far as im aware.



Bummer. I love them. Could *almost* move to NZ for the Tuatara!


----------



## jesskie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wouls love to see more pics of the smaller skinks ppl keep


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

Lets bump it up with a pic of one of my pink tongues


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 25, 2011)

Well here are a few of mine.

Blotched Blue-Tongues










And some metallic and tassie tree skinks


----------



## Tassie97 (May 25, 2011)

some of my blueys from whiteblaze and a lil whites skink


----------



## ianinoz (May 25, 2011)

My little buddy Lizzy the house skink.
Currently brumating and I miss him.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought I'd bump it up again with another pic 
What should I name the female? The male (one with the dark nose looking up) is called rex


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 11, 2011)

Rex & Rita sounds good !!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 11, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Rex & Rita sounds good !!!!!


 
hahahah nice 
Its become a joke now, my mum thinks of a name and calls her that all day. Yesterday it was Kylie now its Lady Gaga... hmmm.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jun 13, 2011)

wow you guys those are amazing skinks everyone has really got a great collection of skinks its currently winter and my bobtail has bobtail flu so she is sleeping alot i hope she recovers soon keep the pics coming though these skinks are amazing


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

My 3 Pink Tongue Skinks..... Haven't got names yet.... hopefully have a M & F!


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 13, 2011)

An F1


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 13, 2011)

mmm makes me want skinks


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 14, 2011)

My newest addition


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 3, 2011)

that is a very nice bluey


----------



## ajandj (Jul 6, 2011)

My Maxi... you would not believe how many hours and photo's l took trying to get that tongue shot.. Thankgoodness for digital cameras


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 7, 2011)

Impersonation of a croc



Seriously... Finger lickin' good (So I've heard)

Yes... He did think thin and jam his way down between these 2 tubs lol

Sleepy after a day of adventures!!
Enjoy =^.^=


----------



## ajandj (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 208238
View attachment 208239
they like to try and kill all there food..


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 22, 2011)

hahahaha so nice those blueys look so curious


----------



## Rocket (Jul 22, 2011)

Two-tailed Hemiergis peronii.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 22, 2011)

wooooaaaaahhhh thats weird where did you find it


----------



## beardies_rule (Jul 22, 2011)

u guys are making me jealous. i want a lizard. Im getting a beardie in september cant wait.


----------



## redelapid (Jul 22, 2011)

same as lizardboii,

Where did you get those eastern water skinks, ive thought about getting them for a while but never really found any breeders with that species?


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 22, 2011)

Lizzy the House Skink. Being handfed a nice tasty meal worm, she refuses to leave the hand after eating the worm and tries to push the fingers apart with her nose until I show her I'm not holding out on her by spreading my fingers apart so she can see there are no worms hidden between the fingers or under the fingers.

She has no hesitation in crawling all the way onto my hand to get a worm and will tolerate a little bit of stroking by a free finger if I move the digit slowly .... not keep on being touched but we're getting there and I'm patient enough not to force the issue.

Lizzy is a very nice animal and it's hard to resist her charms.

Lizzy moved in last summer of her own accord and has been a permanent resident in our house ever since.

I interact with her every day in summer and every day I see her in the cool months.



redelapid said:


> same as lizardboii,
> 
> Where did you get those eastern water skinks, ive thought about getting them for a while but never really found any breeders with that species?


Got stocks of eastern water skinks living in my garden, under my house, and in my man cave (double garage/shed). They are all very inquisitive, but Lizzy is the gem, she's become very much part of the family and seems to enjoy being around me, even begs for a meal worm if she's hungry. (I wonder why .... I talk to her and give her food treats, I think she regards me a member of her staff).


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Two-tailed Hemiergis peronii.



Wow!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 27, 2011)

This is Blueberry 
I would love her to make some babies!


----------



## Wally (Jul 27, 2011)

How big is your house TaraLeigh?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 27, 2011)

Hahaha. Quite large actually :lol:
Pity I rent. Would love to own it.... and hate to move.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 29, 2011)

I've found Morethia boulengeri to be quite enjoyable to keep.


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 29, 2011)

Rocket said:


> I've found Morethia boulengeri to be quite enjoyable to keep.



They are really nice looking little critters.

How well do they tolerate interacting with you ? Are they tolerant of being touched and handled by you ?


----------



## Rocket (Jul 30, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> They are really nice looking little critters.
> 
> How well do they tolerate interacting with you ? Are they tolerant of being touched and handled by you ?



They're reasonably interactive. If I put my hand in the enclosure, after a few minutes, they will begin running all over it. They are extremely active skinks that don't care if they're being stared at. Handling they do not like, they jump straight off at the first opportunity.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

They look like they have tons of character, do you breed them with regularity? In general how are they kept? Sorry if this is to many questions.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 30, 2011)

my lil bluey


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 31, 2011)

Some E. depressa i bred last season.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 1, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some E. depressa i bred last season.


 
Very nice.


----------



## ajandj (Aug 2, 2011)

This is when l decided that the water dish was a little too small. Any Yes l think he was checking out what the temp was


----------



## Rocket (Aug 3, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> They look like they have tons of character, do you breed them with regularity? In general how are they kept? Sorry if this is to many questions.



I only received them a few weeks ago so haven't had a chance to breed them. The breeder had a lot of success with them, females seem quite prolific. I keep them as described in Swan, a 2 foot tank with two-inches of sand and assorted rocks etc for them to bask on. They are very active, as I mentioned before, and don't stop moving. I have also placed a small box in the tank containing moist peat and sand. They sleep beneath the soil and are always 'swimming' in and out of it.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info will have to consider these in the future.


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## ianinoz (Aug 26, 2011)

My wife had a couple of breakthroughs with Lizzy today.
Lizzy let her within an inch of her nose, and Lizzy made the first move BTW by approaching my wife very closely when she was reading quietly on the lounge of her own accord.
Lizzy accepted a dead cricket from my wife (wasn't hand fed or finger held- but was offered on a short piece of paper (my wife was scared Lizzy would bite her if she hand fed her, this despite my assuring her that Lizzy has only bitten me by accident twice, and each time it was just in excitement and keenness to take a mealworm or cricket from me and she's usually very dainty in how she takes the insect off me.

My wife was positively beaming she had such a big smile on her dial when Lizzy accepted the dead cricket off her. Lizzy was pretty pleased too, she loved the big cricket, she's been holding out for a couple of days for a cricket, been turning her nose up at live medium mealworms. She's spoilt !! 

View attachment 215324


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Aug 26, 2011)

*Hi, i`ve only got 1 pic up so far and its my profile pic.*

I`m new here so excuse me if i`m doin this wrong. Thanks.


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 213690
> View attachment 213691


 very nice blotchie you have there


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 26, 2011)

This is my resident alpha male EWS, I managed to get him accept some mealworms as treats the other day .... he's a bottomless pit when it comes to food, and since I was dropping the worms to him one at a time, he stayed close and would look up at me with that "give me another - gimme gimme gimme" stare
.


He's not as friendly or tame as Lizzy. But the potential is there to eventually get him to trust me like Lizzy does. I've named him Scrapper.

He's been hanging around near my front patio and flower bed and the a/c compressor and keeping company with Lizzy for several weeks when she goes outside to do her lizardy things.. I believe he has been having romantic meetings with Lizzy.

I've not seen Lizzy's baby for several days since I scared it accidentially when I was adjusting the hide I made for it in the flowerbed. I'm hoping it's OK and is just keeping a low profile when I'm about. Bit of luck if I can regularly get Scrapper to take food treats from me and hang around near me when I'm on the patio or doing things around the flower bed, the baby will see this and maybe become less shy around me. 
I've not hand fed Lizzy outside, only ever inside.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you worried that by making "scrapper" bigger than the other males you are endangering the other male lizards in the population. Maybe he will be the father of all the offspring in the area because he is being favoured and the other males will be out competed, and die a lonely childless death?


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 26, 2011)

grimbeny said:


> Are you worried that by making "scrapper" bigger than the other males you are endangering the other male lizards in the population. Maybe he will be the father of all the offspring in the area because he is being favoured and the other males will be out competed, and die a lonely childless death?



There are many skinks on my property. 

Scrapper is by far biggest EWS resident here (and the most fearless and self assured - I've even seen him chase off one the neighbours dogs when it came sniffing about - very funny wish I had a videocamera), and he's probably the only alpha male EWS on my property. (Not sure about the one in my garage - he's pretty big too and very game and inquisitive too, he's probably got his own harem.)

He's outcompeting them naturally already and I think he's been living here for years. So no - not worried - it's not like I've been feeding him all the time or very often. 

Just like Lizzy doesn't visit every day, she will be inside for several days and then not always interested in the food treats I offer, then she'll go AWOL for a while, and I'll spot her outside if it's sunny in the afternoon - she's a late sleeper..

She's in for some treats next time she comes inside, got some nice fat gutloaded live medium crickets that I've been fattening up for her for the last couple of days. Lucky Lizzy....


----------



## yeldarb (Sep 26, 2011)

Took this a few weeks ago. It's not mine, but it is a skink.

Cheers Brad

View attachment 219478


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 26, 2011)

Scrapper the alpha male EWS is definitely a bottomless pit when it comes to food. Cold wet weather gone today and he was back in the same spot standing guard (I think) over his territory (and harem). 

Scrapper is insatiable, he just get can't enough food. This contrasts greatly with Lizzy (the very friendly and tame house female EWS) who is satisfied generally with less - 4 or 5 worms is usually a big feeding for her. Maybe she knows she can rely on me to give her food when ever she needs it if she's hungry and cant catch enough herself.

Scrapper wont let me closer than about 12", no matter how slowly and non-threateningly I move, he runs away and hides behind the downpipe but peeks out to check what's going on within a minute of hiding. 

Lizzy and Scrapper have such hugely different personalities, even before I got Lizzy to trust me, she was never as greedy as Scrapper is.


----------



## ryanm (Sep 26, 2011)

Picked up these two little Broad Banded Sandswimmers from ParanoidPython over the weekend, really happy with them. Great fun to watch appear from nowhere under the sand and swiftly hunt down any crickets roaming around the enclosure.


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 27, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Picked up these two little Broad Banded Sandswimmers from ParanoidPython over the weekend, really happy with them. Great fun to watch appear from nowhere under the sand and swiftly hunt down any crickets roaming around the enclosure.
> 
> View attachment 219483
> View attachment 219484
> ...



Stunning colours . Are they adults or babies or juviniles and how big are they ?


----------



## ryanm (Sep 27, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Stunning colours . Are they adults or babies or juviniles and how big are they ?



Those two are Juveniles and they would be 5-6cm SVL and 13-15cm total length including tail.


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 27, 2011)

Got these two last December, they have been mating like rabbits over the past two days.


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice looking pair of blueys. 

Lizzy's not been inside since Friday, I've seen her outside since. Guess Lizzy and Scrapper have been mating like crazy too. 

No wonder Scrapper is so hungry.

Is this the only pair of lizards you have ?


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 27, 2011)

I take it your talking to me? Haha yeah only pair I have, but I love them!


----------

